# please help



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

I am looking for any help and info I can get. I am new to the whole surrogacy idea but after 4 failed ivf treatments with donor eggs, 2 miscarriages BUT the birth of my perfect son in 2008, I can not put myself through another cycle as I suffer terribly from hyperemesis gravidium. Surrogacy is now our only option to complete our family and give my son what he wants more than anything, a sibling to play with. Can anyone out there help me and point me in the right direction? Obviously I do not have my own eggs to use but we do want to use my partners sperm. We are willing to travel within reason and depending on cost. Where is the best place to start our approach? Thanks in advance
Dani x


----------



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

Hia,  i'm sorry to hear of your problems, but welcome to the world of surrogacy.
The best advice I can give is to do lots of research around surrogacy, talk to people, sign up to different sites to meet lots of different people.  If you want to go the agency way look into COTS and SUK.  Some people prefer to not go through agencies, i'm matched with a wonderful surro that I met via a surrogacy website.  Above all, at this stage, i know it can seem like a daunting process, but we are all here for each other xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Dani,

sorry to hear of what you've been through, 'finding' a surrogate isn't very easy esp as advertising is illegal, all I would advise is to join as many agencies and message boards etc that you can and be as involved on them as you can, it is only by getting yourself 'known' that surrogates will have a chance to 'get to know you'; there are a staple few to try:

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/
SUK - you can ask Q's and get support as a non member of their boards, but joining will set you back £600

http://www.surrogacy.org.uk/
COTS - again you can ask Q's and get support as a non member of their boards, but joining will set you back £850

http://surrogacynetwork.co.uk/
SNUK - here you can ask Q's, get support, chat to other IP's and Surrogates and they have no joining fee at all

http://www.surromomsonline.com/
SMO - this is a USA based site, a small few UK people use their UK boards, but if you can afford it and want to explore surrogacy with a US surrogate then this is the place to find out more

Am sure there are a couple more places, but there certainly aren't lots, the other thing to do is to just google surrogacy and see what sites come up where you see it mentioned, just like there is a surrogacy board here on FF there are surrogacy boards on other sites such as babycentre.co.uk, mumsnet etc other chat sites that do talk about surrogacy, basically all you can do is to try and find places where independent surrogates might post, this is the downside of it being illegal to advertise for or to be a surrogate here in the UK, hope this helps, hopefully others here at FF will pop along and post some other advice too.

*NB there are very few stariught surros atm esp at COTS and SUK due to demand, host with and ed if you can get one is also worth pursuing.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

